# Dual-sired litters?



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I follow a handful of GSD breeders through Instagram, and as such, other similar accounts often show up on the explore feed. One account (which I have been trying to find since deciding to ask you all about this) boasted about a young female they had with which they were so far seeing promise in. Off-handedly, the caption questioned which sire they thought fathered the female.

Now I have heard of multiple dogs siring one litter, but generally this topic was followed by "irresponsible owner". I have never heard of a breeder purposefully using two studs with one litter. It seems like it would make life difficult and require later DNA testing of all pups to see which traits were passed from which stud. Is there a responsible reason for planning a dual-sire litter or should this be considered an immediate red flag?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a breeder friend that wanted to breed her favorite bitch for the last time. She used two different sires. As soon as the puppies were born, she did DNA testing on them. I think the litter was split pretty evenly between the two dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Breeders who have a real long term program often do these. I have done one once.....an older male whose fertility was not fantastic and a younger male who had good fertility.....I REALLY REALLY wanted a pup for myself from the older male, but also wanted a litter and did not want to wait another heat.....

I DNA'd the litter - both males were homozygous sables, female black...so all pups were sables -all pups were DNA proven to be the younger male's. 

Edit to add: the males were related - younger male was son of a female littermate to the older male.

Lee


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Interesting...there is so much to long-standing breeding programs that I had never considered.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The reasons I’ve been told are usually fertility related by one of the dogs involved. Could be age, AI, ect.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know of a responsible breeder who does this. It’s not unheard of, and the reasons are varied.


----------

